# First time gender bender Columbia-Elgin-Schwinn



## rideahiggins (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's what I've got for now. It was a girls Columbia with a bent frame. I added in the top bar from a girls Schwinn frame that had been poorly repaired. I took almost two inches out of the tube behind the seat and curved the seat tube Elgin style. I had to straighten out the tubes and I added a $8 swap meet tank. I want to make a bobbed, wide flared fender for the rear, not sure about the front. And I'm not real crazy about the fork.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 13, 2014)

Cool and creative


----------



## jkent (Feb 13, 2014)

Needs a VROOM engine in the center section! Just a thought.
JKent


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 13, 2014)

A vroom is too big, I found a smaller one that fits.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2014)

...a new "Show" category: mix-em-up's


----------



## tailhole (Feb 13, 2014)

Someone needs to put a set of those rubber trucker balls on the bottom of a ladies bike.  Now, that's bending.


----------



## hcdsign (Apr 12, 2014)

That looks great!   I have a ladies Elgin Deluxe frame that I am going to have to experiment on!


----------



## Honestherman (May 30, 2014)

*progress*

Any Progress on this project? I want to see it farther along.
It is such a different approach.
Do you have any more pictures?
Thanks


----------



## rideahiggins (May 30, 2014)

That's about as far as I got on it. It was too cold to paint when I was working on it and it just sat there.


----------



## spoker (Jul 20, 2014)

im diggin the seat post mod,can you say "pedal forward" for better pedal geomitry


----------

